# Filmsuche 80er - 90er Jahre



## jim1983 (25 Juli 2014)

Hallo an alle,

Seit mehreren Jahren der erfolglosen Suche per Freunde und Internet hoffe ich das mir jemand hier endlich eine antwort geben kann. Habe im Alter von 11 jahren einen Film meines Vaters auf VHS gesehen. In diesem Film geht es um zwei Polizisten oder Parkranger (?), jeder von den beiden fuhr einen weißen Jeep ohne Verdeck mit Überrollkäfig, von der Handlung ist mir nichts mehr bekannt. Nun hoffe ich euer Fachwissen. :thx:


----------



## steven91 (26 Juli 2014)

welches genre ?


----------



## jim1983 (26 Juli 2014)

Actionfilm , ist mehr mal 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Herby (26 Juli 2014)

Ganz blöd gefragt: Warum suchst du nach dem Film, wenn du die Handlung nicht mehr kennst?

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche sachdienlichen Hinweise? Wo hat der Film gespielt, Nach Schauspielern traue ich mich ja gar nicht zu fragen...


----------



## jim1983 (27 Juli 2014)

Weil mir der Film gefallen hat, und eine VHS auch überspielt werden kann, dummerweise kopf99 . Hatten hellgraue Uniformen an, hat unteranderem in der Wüste gespielt. Fahrzeug waren zwei Jeep Wrangler.


----------

